# Is my pc infected?



## ghantaukay (Jan 31, 2013)

I have Kaspersky antivirus (fully updated) on my pc with Windows Firewall.Of late I find that my google searchbox has vanished and I did a hijack this scan and am not able to diagnose the problem. Can anyone help me with this problem? I just want to know if my pc is infected and if so how should I go about getting it back on track. Dave


----------



## q3_abhi (Jan 31, 2013)

Install Quick Heal Demo to scan your system. It's pretty powerful


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

Most probably..no. This might be because of incompatibility issues. Did you install anything just before this problem came out??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

I think that some third party software might have done that during system maintenance.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Post the hijack this log here.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

just to be sure your pc is clean you can use the Norton Power eraser..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

I actually haven't used any Norton products because of the price.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I actually haven't used any Norton products because of the price.


And the update size, oh god the update size, on a 512kbps conn. it takes forever, avast on the other hand updates even when running utorrent.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> And the update size, oh god the update size, on a 512kbps conn. it takes forever, avast on the other hand updates even when running utorrent.



Exactly. Very small updates, same thing with Avira also. Hardly some MB size.


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I actually haven't used any Norton products because of the price.





tkin said:


> And the update size, oh god the update size, on a 512kbps conn. it takes forever, avast on the other hand updates even when running utorrent.



Norton Power Eraser is an online virus remover and is only 2-3 Mb in size.. Free and very effective.. But it would remove all the patches and cracks as well so be careful when you press "OK" on the remove permanently message..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Norton Power Eraser is an online virus remover and is only 2-3 Mb in size.. Free and very effective.. But it would remove all the patches and cracks as well so be careful when you press "OK" on the remove permanently message..



Like I said I don't use any Norton Products. Had a bad experience in past and I don't want to. The alternatives are more than enough for me.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Like I said I don't use any Norton Products. Had a bad experience in past and I don't want to. The alternatives are more than enough for me.



Okay, thought you dint use them because of the size of the updates and tendency to slow down system start-up..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Exactly. Very small updates, same thing with Avira also. Hardly some MB size.



 to avira. Automatically updates itself even when using GPRS connection. (not even EDGE!!!)


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

probably incompatibilty.. install the thing again..

and KIS is fine. one of the best out there. very small RAM footprint and small updates, max3 MB.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Okay, thought you dint use them because of the size of the updates and tendency to slow down system start-up..



You see, I have used a hell lot of security softwares and finally got my comfort zone. I won't change it unless I really need to or some miraculous feature is available on some other software free.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You see, I have used a hell lot of security softwares and finally got my comfort zone. I won't change it unless I really need to or some miraculous feature is available on some other software free.



Which one are you using at the moment?? I'm currently stuck at Norton Internet Security 2012+Microsoft Security Essential..


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Which one are you using at the moment?? I'm currently stuck at Norton Internet Security 2012+Microsoft Security Essential..


One prayer to follow throughout life, avast avast avast, has a nice ring to it, doesn't it?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Which one are you using at the moment?? I'm currently stuck at Norton Internet Security 2012+Microsoft Security Essential..



Currently Avira AV+Comodo Firewall+MLBT.
Though I also liked Avast AV+Comodo Firewall+MLBT.

Both the combos are real good. With Avast you won't get those annoying messages to upgrade which are there with Avira. I am also thinking about switching to Avast.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Currently Avira AV+Comodo Firewall+MLBT.
> Though I also liked Avast AV+Comodo Firewall+MLBT.
> 
> Both the combos are real good. With Avast you won't get those annoying messages to upgrade which are there with Avira. I am also thinking about switching to Avast.


Try it once, avast is fire and forget, its been so long since I had last saw the main window, let alone nags.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 1, 2013)

How about AVG antivirus 2013 free edition?How does it fare in malware detection and removal as compared to other popular security suites like Avast/avira etc?

I had been using avast 7 for the last couple of months but was compelled to switch to avg recently as the former caused my pc to hang whenever it performed any program update and so I became really frustrated with it-has anyone else experienced the same issue with avast av free edition?


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> How about AVG antivirus 2013 free edition?How does it fare in malware detection and removal as compared to other popular security suites like Avast/avira etc?
> 
> *I had been using avast 7 for the last couple of months but was compelled to switch to avg recently as the former caused my pc to hang whenever it performed any program update and so I became really frustrated with it-has anyone else experienced the same issue with avast av free edition?*


Never, something else was causing that issue, did you update program to latest version?


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 1, 2013)

Paste the hijackthis log:

HijackThis Logfileauswertung


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Try it once, avast is fire and forget, its been so long since I had last saw the main window, let alone nags.



Switching right now as I am writing.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Switching right now as I am writing.


Make sure to register, free and use whatever info you like, like bla bla bla, no confirmation required.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Make sure to register, free and use whatever info you like, like bla bla bla, no confirmation required.



Yeah I know the deal. Will do that.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Currently Avira AV+Comodo Firewall+MLBT.
> Though I also liked Avast AV+Comodo Firewall+MLBT.
> 
> Both the combos are real good. With Avast you won't get those annoying messages to upgrade which are there with Avira. I am also thinking about switching to Avast.



Are they all free or paid.. And if paid then cost for single user?? MLTB??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

They are all freewares.
MLBT = MalwareBytes

Just switched to Avast from Avira BTW. I hope it would serve me well, tweaked the settings to my liking. Man I missed that BTS.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> They are all freewares.
> MLBT = MalwareBytes
> 
> Just switched to Avast from Avira BTW. I hope it would serve me well, tweaked the settings to my liking. Man I missed that BTS.



Download link??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

Here
Avast AntiVirus
MalwareBytes
Comodo Firewall
Avira AntiVirus

If you need extra protection then you can get Spybot Search & Destroy as well. 

You see if you are smart enough then you don't have to pay for any software and don't have to pirate them as well. Just use the best freewares, combine them and you got a complete security solution.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Here
> Avast AntiVirus
> MalwareBytes
> Comodo Firewall
> ...



Using too many anti-virus wont hinder with each others performance?? And they have no compatibility issues??

And you sure that moving from Norton Internet Security + MSE to these three will be a good option?? Which one of these should be used as the primary anti-virus for scans??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

I am not saying you to use both Avira and Avast at one time. I gave link to both because both are equally good for me so take your pick.


----------



## josin (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Are they all free or paid.. And if paid then cost for single user?? MLTB??


 I have never paid a penny to any Av companies in my life ( well i started using using a Pentium 100 Mhz Cpu in the year 1997) and i don't understand why people pay to Av companies, nobody is safe from a virus infection( read as zero day attack) even if you use the highly priced Av software. then why pay use free ones.I know there are so may of you who will vouch for the paid av software, but just think how many of you will risk running a known  zero day infected file in your system with absolute confidence that your paid Av soft will stop the infection with out causeing damage?  
All Comodo products (except the one which comes with 500$ zero infection guaranty) are free.Comodo internet Security 2013 comes with a built in   Virtual space where you can run any malware/infected files safely. Check it out if you wish

direct download


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

josin said:


> I have never paid a penny to any Av companies in my life ( well i started using using a Pentium 100 Mhz Cpu in the year 1997) and i don't understand why people pay to Av companies, nobody is safe from a virus infection( read as zero day attack) even if you use the highly priced Av software. then why pay use free ones.I know there are so may of you who will vouch for the paid av software, but just think how many of you will risk running a known  zero day infected file in your system with absolute confidence that your paid Av soft will stop the infection with out causeing damage?
> All Comodo products (except the one which comes with 500$ zero infection guaranty) are free.Comodo internet Security 2013 comes with a built in   Virtual space where you can run any malware/infected files safely. Check it out if you wish
> 
> direct download



Yeah its called Sandbox. Avast have that too. 



Shashank Joshi said:


> And you sure that moving from Norton Internet Security + MSE to these three will be a good option?? Which one of these should be used as the primary anti-virus for scans??



Yeah I am pretty much sure. Avast or Avira (depending on your decision) will be used for primary Virus Scans.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok.. Downloaded Avast, MLTB and Comodo.. i hope they work fine..


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Here
> Avast AntiVirus
> MalwareBytes
> Comodo Firewall
> ...



What's the use? I have been using Eset Smart Security for years now. There is a way you can get 4 months free trial.. 

P.S. You can even avoid using any type of antivirus by being careful on the internet. I don't remember the last time I downloaded a virus. Usually I get viruses from connecting others pendrives.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

@josin,zero day viruses/exploits are very costly/effective aka kind of like nukes & you don't use nukes against local street gangs now,do you?zero day attacks are targeted towards highly valuable targets like govt installations(or in case of China,Dalai Lama offices  ),fortune 500 companies etc & there is almost zero chance that people like you or me will ever see a zero day virus/exploit.

always keep your OS updated along with java(better uninstall it unless absolutely necessary),flash(try to use only on trusted site with default behaviour as blocked),MS office & adobe acrobat(my advice ditch it altogether & use sumatra pdf).if you don't do this then no AV can help you.

now-a-days you don't need to download viruses.simply open a page(& i mean just open,no clicks etc) & if your system has some vulnerability(like those i mentioned above) your pc will get infected by an almost untraceable rootkit.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> What's the use? I have been using Eset Smart Security for years now. There is a way you can get 4 months free trial..
> 
> P.S. You can even avoid using any type of antivirus by being careful on the internet. I don't remember the last time I downloaded a virus. Usually I get viruses from connecting others pendrives.



Well I don't like Trial softwares. Also the combination I gave is lightest on the resources + very small updates. They are like install and forget, though Firewall will always bother you, but that should be the case with Firewall.
As for careful surfing, if you just visit some particular sites then its alright but for me its not, because I visit some new site everyday and I don't know whether its really safe or not. Why take risk then.



whitestar_999 said:


> @josin,zero day viruses/exploits are very costly/effective aka kind of like nukes & you don't use nukes against local street gangs now,do you?zero day attacks are targeted towards highly valuable targets like govt installations(or in case of China,Dalai Lama offices  ),fortune 500 companies etc & there is almost zero chance that people like you or me will ever see a zero day virus/exploit.
> 
> always keep your OS updated along with java(better uninstall it unless absolutely necessary),flash(try to use only on trusted site with default behaviour as blocked),MS office & adobe acrobat(my advice ditch it altogether & use sumatra pdf).if you don't do this then no AV can help you.
> 
> now-a-days you don't need to download viruses.simply open a page(& i mean just open,no clicks etc) & if your system has some vulnerability(like those i mentioned above) your pc will get infected by an almost untraceable rootkit.



Exactly. Though MS updates are not really necessary for me, I do the work around and make do.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2013)

^^only install MS windows security updates.they are only ~10-15mb at most released once a month(between 10-15th of the month).in absence of these updates your pc is at risk.e.g."some of this vulnerabilities can allow unauthenticated remote users to take control of your pc"(MS own description) which essentially means anyone on internet can hack your pc using this vulnerability.these are the must have fixes which need to be applied.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Here
> Avast AntiVirus
> MalwareBytes
> Comodo Firewall
> ...


This was good earlier, new version is a mess, to configure or to use, can't catch a thing, I thing the scan engine is broken,, MBAM works better.


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

MBAM is best malware killer.. 
and combine it with a good av, and your pc is well protected against most of the viruses out there...


----------



## adelitaashmi (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't think if one anti virus is available then what us the use of other  antiviruse.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

MBAB?? I just dont the hang of the abbreviations..


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> MBAB?? I just dont the hang of the abbreviations..


Just google them buddy.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Finally, what would be the best anti-malware combination??


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Finally, what would be the best anti-malware combination??


I'd always suggest: Avast Free+COMODO Firewall(firewall only, no defense+)+MBAM+Virustotal Uploader(optional)


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> MBAB?? I just dont the hang of the abbreviations..



MBAM bro, not MBAB.. 
MBAM: MalwareBytes AnitMalware.
And a tkin suggested, pair it with avast or avira, and you'll be good to go, i have KIS+MBAM in my lappy..


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

ratul said:


> MBAM bro, not MBAB..
> MBAM: MalwareBytes AnitMalware.
> And a tkin suggested, pair it with avast or avira, and you'll be good to go, i have KIS+MBAM in my lappy..



That was a typo..


----------



## josin (Feb 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah its called Sandbox. Avast have that too.



Bet you haven't seen this 
....Its an advance form of sandbox (kind of ...like you can call a maruti 800 and a Bugatti Veyron as CARs but the similarity end there)



whitestar_999 said:


> @josin,zero day viruses/exploits are very costly/effective aka kind of like nukes & you don't use nukes against local street gangs now,do you?zero day attacks are targeted towards highly valuable targets like govt installations(or in case of China,Dalai Lama offices  ),fortune 500 companies etc & there is almost zero chance that people like you or me will ever see a zero day virus/exploit.
> 
> always keep your OS updated along with java(better uninstall it unless absolutely necessary),flash(try to use only on trusted site with default behaviour as blocked),MS office & adobe acrobat(my advice ditch it altogether & use sumatra pdf).if you don't do this then no AV can help you.
> 
> now-a-days you don't need to download viruses.simply open a page(& i mean just open,no clicks etc) & if your system has some vulnerability(like those i mentioned above) your pc will get infected by an almost untraceable rootkit.



No..... A Zero day virus is a previously unknown computer virus or other malware for which specific antivirus software signatures are not yet available. It not only targets big corps buy you too...Google it and you can find some websites where you can download zero day threats( you can even visit live malware websites too), and if you know how to use vmware you can test them with your Av soft. Once you have done that and seen those live malware websites you can understand that they are not targeting high value customers but normal people. 
you are not getting my point i think.  Updating your OS wont ensure protection either since no OS is perfect and that why there are updates. Its a fact that Av soft wares alone cant protect you, that why we people uses multi-layered security softs( aka av+firewall+sanbox+ signature detection etc)
and my point was there is no sense  in paying to Av companies, use free ones instead. The free ones offer equal or more protection than the paid ones.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

how do i get the full version of MBAM?? The one whose link is there is a trial one for 13 days...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

^^that is a very limited & misleading definition of zero-day exploit.a zero-day exploit is not dependent on anti-virus software definition update but the vulnerability in program/OS.here is a link for you about the infamous zero-day java exploit:
Zero-Day Java vulnerability wreaks havoc on computers worldwide | Malwarebytes Unpacked
it is called zero-day because it is the 1st instance of this exploit.as soon as it is released on web it becomes known & loses its zero-day definition.note that oracle released a patch for this exploit within 72 hours after it it is first known on web.
also read this:
Another Java Zero-Day Vulnerability Hits Black Market - Security -


> What does a starting price of $5,000 buy? "The hacker forum admin's message ... promised weaponized and source code versions of the exploit. This seller also said his Java 0day -- in the latest version of Java (Java 7 Update 11) -- was not yet part of any exploit kits," said Krebs.


& that is just the starting bid & considering that even $10000 exploit packs didn't have this exploit at that time you can easily guess what would be the selling price of this exploit(at least $20000 or more in my opinion).now tell me if you have acquired such an exploit after spending this much amount of money & know that after releasing it on web it will get fixed within 48-72 hours who would you use it against.some ordinary joe doing one or two few hundred $ transactions in a week or some fortune 500 company/investment firm doing million $ transactions daily on their pc systems.

those sites you mention from where you can download "zero-day" virus/exploits are nothing but gimmick.like i said above zero-day is useless once it is released on web within a few hours.no professional hacker worth his/her salt will even visit those so called sites supplying "zero-day" viruses.these zero-day exploits go for thousands of $ on such underground message boards/forums that none of us had or will ever be able to even visit.stop thinking too much & just use the real world common sense.no one is going to use a team of navy seals to kidnap you if you are a mere mortal who does not possess critical state secrets.if you are an average joe & keep your pc updated with all os/java/flash etc patches & a good free antivirus like avast & doesn't click on random links promising $5 iphone you will be safe.


----------



## josin (Feb 4, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^that is a very limited & misleading definition of zero-day exploit.a zero-day exploit is not dependent on anti-virus software definition update but the vulnerability in program/OS.here is a link for you about the infamous zero-day java exploit:
> Zero-Day Java vulnerability wreaks havoc on computers worldwide | Malwarebytes Unpacked
> it is called zero-day because it is the 1st instance of this exploit.as soon as it is released on web it becomes known & loses its zero-day definition.note that oracle released a patch for this exploit within 72 hours after it it is first known on web.
> also read this:
> ...



You are still missing the point. My point was only this. Why pay for av software if you can get better for free


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

The link for the full free version of MBAM and not the trial version???


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> how do i get the full version of MBAM?? The one whose link is there is a trial one for 13 days...


Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer

And don't ask where to get the pro, it never works 



Shashank Joshi said:


> The link for the full free version of MBAM and not the trial version???


Up there.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Malware removes malware including viruses, spyware, worms and trojans, plus it protects your computer
> 
> And don't ask where to get the pro, it never works
> 
> ...


This is the trial one.. Installed it in the morning and it says, "Trial-13 days remaining"..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

^^when you installed it did you click the "decline" button or "start trial" button when the message box came up asking "would you like to start the trial?".

@josin,actually you missed my point.my point was that *zero day threats are almost never faced by normal users & for such users using a free AV like avast running updated with all os/java/flash patches etc is good enough.*zero day attacks are almost infallible & no matter what security setup you use you will get infected/affected if hit by those hence their selling price of thousands of $.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> This is the trial one.. Installed it in the morning and it says, "Trial-13 days remaining"..


You chose the optional full version when installing, after 13 days it will revert back to standard.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> You chose the optional full version when installing, after 13 days it will revert back to standard.



So no need to uninstall and re-install in the standard format again??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> So no need to uninstall and re-install in the standard format again??



No. Its auto.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No. Its auto.



You are a life saver brother..

Thanks everyone( tkin, josin)..


----------



## josin (Feb 5, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> You are a life saver brother..
> 
> Thanks everyone( tkin, josin)..



well if you have VMware, install an OS (9xp sp3/win7) on it install your favorite Av soft/internet security suite and live test malware/virus on it just like in this video  and choose the best one by yourself.You will know How to get samples( do it just for testing)



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^when you installed it did you click the "decline" button or "start trial" button when the message box came up asking "would you like to start the trial?".
> 
> @josin,actually you missed my point.my point was that *zero day threats are almost never faced by normal users & for such users using a free AV like avast running updated with all os/java/flash patches etc is good enough.*zero day attacks are almost infallible & no matter what security setup you use you will get infected/affected if hit by those hence their selling price of thousands of $.



google malwaredomainlist. Then you can find so many zero day viruses which are out there targeting common users


Edit: if the modes feel that i am providing information about dangerous websites please feel free to delete this post. My objective was only to provide the Op to find the best method to find out a better Av/security software by himself.


----------



## Theodre (Feb 5, 2013)

Am switching to avast in my ubuntu 12.04 LTS  Trusted this brand since it's 4.7 version (I think) And then it was really a bulky thing but loved it's Detections!! In ma desktop, i didn't install any anti-virus for 6-months!! Then i installed this avast 4.7 and it detected more than 3000 through boot time scan!! Many trojans and virus and malwares as i was a pirate who didn't know i was!!  this was between 2006 - 2008!! (i don't really remember  ) I didn't know many things and was having fun with xp  !! I will post ma review on the avast 4 workstation (linux version) in the anti-virus suggestion thread 

Before the AVG free anti-virus was the best. But now the most downloaded software is AVAST!! (according to cnet.com)  Cnet.com 

Good to be one of the early adopters of this great software


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

V4? Windows version is 7 now, and its no longer bulky, its fast, consumes little resource and also very professional looking, the interface snaps on when clicked, in an instant.

PS: The lead by avast on Cnet over the second most downloaded, over 230,000, that's about 23%   
Windows PC software downloads and reviews from CNET Download.com


----------



## Theodre (Feb 5, 2013)

Dude it's not the version   but avast4workstation (4 means for)  

But it does have an outdated interface   and they use the old avast icon!! 

I think it's really in the 4th version


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 5, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Dude it's not the version   but avast4workstation (4 means for)
> 
> But it does have an outdated interface   and they use the old avast icon!!
> 
> I think it's really in the 4th version



The tray icon is same but the desktop one has changed...



NikiNfOuR said:


> Am switching to avast in my ubuntu 12.04 LTS  Trusted this brand since it's 4.7 version (I think) And then it was really a bulky thing but loved it's Detections!! In ma desktop, i didn't install any anti-virus for 6-months!! Then i installed this avast 4.7 and it detected more than 3000 through boot time scan!! Many trojans and virus and malwares as i was a pirate who didn't know i was!!  this was between 2006 - 2008!! (i don't really remember  ) I didn't know many things and was having fun with xp  !! I will post ma review on the avast 4 workstation (linux version) in the anti-virus suggestion thread
> 
> Before the AVG free anti-virus was the best. But now the most downloaded software is AVAST!! (according to cnet.com)  Cnet.com
> 
> Good to be one of the early adopters of this great software



Use Norton and you'l understand what is bulky...


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Dude it's not the version   but avast4workstation (4 means for)
> 
> But it does have an outdated interface   and they use the old avast icon!!
> 
> I think it's really in the 4th version


I hate mobile talk


----------



## Theodre (Feb 5, 2013)

But what can i say, i like it  

Let's not go off topic 

But saying the avast4worskstation have the database of 2009!!  And now it's showing an error *"An Error occured in Avast! engine : Invalid arguement" !!*

So much for the review plan


----------



## spyin (Feb 8, 2013)

To check that your system is infected with virus. Many antivirus software are available free of cost. Avast antivirus, which i personally used.


----------

